# dell inspiron 6400 recovery disc needed



## the-monster (Oct 30, 2009)

hi there can anyone help get a recovery disc for a dell inspiron 6400 or can someone upload 1 so i can download it plz many thanks peace!ray:


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

I don't have them, but you can try this link to request a set of them:

http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dellcare/en/backupcd_form

You can also give Dell a call that way you can get a price on what the CDs cost.

You can also go to http://support.dell.com

Create an account, add your SERVICE TAG in MY SYSTEMS and go thru their support site for your specific system to get the recovery CDs.

Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Also . . If you have the Dell System restore ( not all Dells do ) you can use that and you will not need a install CD

http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/en/document?docid=181316


----------



## the-monster (Oct 30, 2009)

many thanks for your helpray:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Let us now how it goes!


----------

